# Replacement OEM Headlights - brighter



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Adjust the headlights first. The aim is awful from the factory. 

Back up 25 feet from a wall on level ground, measure from the ground to the little aiming circle in the center of the headlight, note the distance, then measure up the same distance on the wall (should be around 24"). Mark it using a piece of tape running horizontally. Use an 8mm wrench to adjust the headlight cutoff to just underneath the tape. Mine were aimed at 20" at 25 feet, so there's a bit of adjusting to do. 

If that still doesn't scratch the itch, Sylvania XtraVision bulbs are the best bang for the buck. They're the same bulb as a Silverstar, except without the fancy blue coating that traps heat and reduces bulb life/light output.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great advice.
I had silverstars once and they lasted about 3 months. My friend bought SSs for his car at the same time and his went faster. $40 down the drain.

I will have to level them when I have a chance.
Any other bulb input while we are here?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvania XtraVision, Philips Xtreme Power, and GE Nighthawks are all excellent.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Just looking at some comparison pictures (for what they are worth) I like the Philips the best.
So are the silverstar "ultras" in the same boat with reduced life because of the blue coating? The road pics on the comparison are phenomenal with the ultras.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

inssane said:


> So are the silverstar "ultras" in the same boat with reduced life because of the blue coating?


I don't think the coating has anything to do with the lifespan of the Silverstars. The lifespan is due to how "hot" (color temperature) they burn. I used to run Silverstars in my Civic, but the stated lifespan is 150 hours and it just got too expensive and troublesome to be constantly replacing bulbs. Not to mention you have to have hands the size if a child to get to the bulbs on the Civic. I thought they were great for lighting the road up. If I recall correctly the ultras are 175 hours. I got that from Sylvania when I questioned why the Silverstars were burning out so often. I just had to replace an original bulb in my '03 Protege and went with the Xtravision. It is brighter than the original bulb. We'll see how long it lasts. According to the chart on the package, the lifespan should be between their OEM bulb and the Silverstar. 

Jim


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I use silverstars and have no longevity issues, the biggest mistake most people make is not using grease on the plug side of the bulb or touching the bulb. Silverstars are easy to short out so bulb grease is a must. I used to vaporize a silverstar bulb in about 3 months until I religiously began using the grease. My last set lasted 2 years in my Tahoe and was still in it when I sold it. I've had them since day 1 in the cruze, no issues yet.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I use silverstars and have no longevity issues, the biggest mistake most people make is not using grease on the plug side of the bulb or touching the bulb. Silverstars are easy to short out so bulb grease is a must. I used to vaporize a silverstar bulb in about 3 months until I religiously began using the grease. My last set lasted 2 years in my Tahoe and was still in it when I sold it. I've had them since day 1 in the cruze, no issues yet.


I agree with not touching the bulb as the body oil from your fingers will trash any halogen bulb quickly. I always use a new set of nitrile gloves when handling halogens. 

What is the purpose of the grease? Is it to water proof the connector plug? Is that where you put it? Can you use any silicone grease? I saw little packets of grease hanging on the hooks with the bulbs at Auto Zone when I purchased the bulb for the Protege, but like a twit, I didn't ask about them. I used some silicone grease to lube the rubber boot that goes over the back of the bulb mounting area. That was detailed in the shop manual, but it didn't call for anything on the plug connector. 

Jim


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Go over to Bob is the Oil Guy for a much better discussion of why SilverStars are horrible, and just a really good marketing scheme. I'll take the factory long-life Sylvanias over the SilverStars any day!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> What is the purpose of the grease? Is it to water proof the connector plug? Is that where you put it? Can you use any silicone grease? I saw little packets of grease hanging on the hooks with the bulbs at Auto Zone when I purchased the bulb for the Protege, but like a twit, I didn't ask about them. I used some silicone grease to lube the rubber boot that goes over the back of the bulb mounting area. That was detailed in the shop manual, but it didn't call for anything on the plug connector.
> 
> Jim


Dielectric grease seals out moisture and dirt, two things that can cause corrosion on the connections. Corrosion (on most metals anyway) equals poor conductivity -- poor conductivity means a poor connection -- a poor connection obviously can cause all kinds of issues, including damage to the bulb's filament.

I'm not sure about using just any silicone grease for the connections... but I know the dielectric variety is made specifically for this purpose.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

great info thanks


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

inssane said:


> I did a search.
> I am not looking for LED, HID, Projector, extra wiring - just OEM replacement bulbs that are brighter.
> 
> I am a fan of the "xenon" look, as in brighter white, but in the past I have gotten crappy quality.
> ...


 
I have Nokya Bulbs Cosmic White color little blue tint but bright, but they last a long time and they look great. I cleaned them with alcohol and a cotton ball and dry them with a dry cotton ball i have 15K on car work nights so I use them a lot put them in in March 11 still going strong.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Bought the Philips Xtreme Power... as kind of a stop gap between the stock lamps... and doing a full HID retrofit.

They are ummm..... How can I put this... Well, they are OK.... but.... ummmmm.... Yeah... they are no where near as bright as 5000k 55watt HID bulb.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

whats the part number on the headlight bulbs


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Wyre said:


> Bought the Philips Xtreme Power... as kind of a stop gap between the stock lamps... and doing a full HID retrofit.
> 
> They are ummm..... How can I put this... Well, they are OK.... but.... ummmmm.... Yeah... they are no where near as bright as 5000k 55watt HID bulb.


HIDs are the best choice for better light output if you go with 4300k or 5000k but without casper shields and proper aiming you are going to blind the people around you


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I really hope an American based company starts making headlights for our Cruz's and we can order directly off them. A lot better then ordering off eBay lol for cheap quality things as well


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have used XtraVisions on and off since the 90's and never had one burn out on me yet. FWIW, I just bought a set of H13 XtraVisions yesterday from Amazon for $15.06 delivered.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

lostmymind said:


> HIDs are the best choice for better light output if you go with 4300k or 5000k but without casper shields and proper aiming you are going to blind the people around you


Try a headlight harness before going PNP HID. It won't compete with a HID retrofit. It is much cheaper, and doesn't need the headlights to be torn apart. By providing full voltage to the existing bulbs, it increases their brightness quite a bit. That makes downrange and side lighting much better, while preserving the OEM look/functionality. 

My harness is feeding some XtraVision H13 bulbs. It works great on low and high beam.


----------



## baghdaddy (Sep 26, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I really hope an American based company starts making headlights for our Cruz's and we can order directly off them. A lot better then ordering off eBay lol for cheap quality things as well


I just installed replacement bulbs for EuroDezigns.com in Indiana. Great bright white bulbs, $25/pair including shipping. American made.
Here is a pic of the results, along with Benz-style LED fog/drls from ijdmtoys.com. Recommend both companies, for quality, and quick shipping.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Pop the hood and turn the adjuster screws 2 times to the right with a phillips screwdriver. I had to do the same. You won't believe the difference. 




sciphi said:


> Adjust the headlights first. The aim is awful from the factory.
> 
> Back up 25 feet from a wall on level ground, measure from the ground to the little aiming circle in the center of the headlight, note the distance, then measure up the same distance on the wall (should be around 24"). Mark it using a piece of tape running horizontally. Use an 8mm wrench to adjust the headlight cutoff to just underneath the tape. Mine were aimed at 20" at 25 feet, so there's a bit of adjusting to do.
> 
> If that still doesn't scratch the itch, Sylvania XtraVision bulbs are the best bang for the buck. They're the same bulb as a Silverstar, except without the fancy blue coating that traps heat and reduces bulb life/light output.


----------



## RavingLoonatik (Aug 7, 2012)

What about PIAA? I've been to their website and seen what they carry. The local shop carries them so I can easily pick them up. Provided that PIAA makes the correct bulb size...

Any thoughts?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RavingLoonatik said:


> What about PIAA? I've been to their website and seen what they carry. The local shop carries them so I can easily pick them up. Provided that PIAA makes the correct bulb size...
> 
> Any thoughts?


Check the wattage rating. Many of those have a higher wattage to compensate for the tint on the glass that makes them look whiter. The stock wiring is weak enough; higher wattage just makes it worse and can cause problems aside from the heat created by the bulb.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I love the Silverstars. They have a new one out called the zXe. Much brighter and is $40 through Amazon. Looks like HID and has a full year satisfaction warranty through Sylvania. Hope this helps.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

too bad they don't have the zXe lights for the cruze or I would plan on getting them.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> too bad they don't have the zXe lights for the cruze or I would plan on getting them.


Go on to amazon! I just received my pair of zXe H13, installation took me 1 minute. Let's see tonight if it makes a real difference!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let us know how long those SilverStar bulbs last. They've never lasted longer than 6 months for me, in more than one car. They also were quite useless on wet or snowy roads. I don't see a reason to spend $40 on blue-tinted bulbs that have a fancy TV campaign.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> too bad they don't have the zXe lights for the cruze or I would plan on getting them.


They do I just put a set in and also purchased them through Amazon, they look great. they are H13s do a search on Amazon andthey will come up.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Bac n Black said:


> They do I just put a set in and also purchased them through Amazon, they look great. they are H13s do a search on Amazon andthey will come up.


any pics of the bulbs??


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sk8ermarc said:


> Go on to amazon! I just received my pair of zXe H13, installation took me 1 minute. Let's see tonight if it makes a real difference!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Let us know how they do! Take pics if you can.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sciphi said:


> Let us know how long those SilverStar bulbs last. They've never lasted longer than 6 months for me, in more than one car. They also were quite useless on wet or snowy roads. I don't see a reason to spend $40 on blue-tinted bulbs that have a fancy TV campaign.


They even indicate on the back of package how poor the life is on their silverstar bulbs. think it says 1/4 of a stock bulbs life. I have however had great luck with the Sylvania xtravision bulbs, last set I traded with the car after 4 years of use. Their package only indicates double the silverstars life.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Let us know how they do! Take pics if you can.


I like them! They are pretty bright and I can see clearly at night. I couldn't get pics and I also need to check my headlights alignment


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sk8ermarc said:


> I like them! They are pretty bright and I can see clearly at night. I couldn't get pics and I also need to check my headlights alignment


Is the picture in your garage with the car's lights on these bulbs?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

spacedout said:


> They even indicate on the back of package how poor the life is on their silverstar bulbs. think it says 1/4 of a stock bulbs life. I have however had great luck with the Sylvania xtravision bulbs, last set I traded with the car after 4 years of use. Their package only indicates double the silverstars life.


XtraVisions are a completely different kettle of fish from SilverStars. I've used and enjoyed XtraVisions. I believe I've even recommended them on here as a lighting upgrade.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Patman said:


> Pop the hood and turn the adjuster screws 2 times to the right with a phillips screwdriver. I had to do the same. You won't believe the difference.


Think I will be trying this later tonight as I am interested in seeing how bad the adjustment is from the factory. As for my bulb choice, I am a HUGE fan of the Phillips Crystal Vision. They are pretty bright at night, although not as bright as the ultras, yet I have put them in five family members vehicles over the past 3-4 years and not one has burned out to date. My parents have had a couple different vehicles during this time and I always make sure to take the bulbs and put them in the new trucks. My wifes low and high beam bulbs have been in for 4 years straight without any problems.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Is the picture in your garage with the car's lights on these bulbs?


Well they were another pair I bought cheap on ebay, but they lasted like 2 weeks. But the zXe I installed look the same color, and are a lot brighter than oem.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought silver stars and I always thought of buying them like buying a membership as during the 1 year warranty I usually had to replace them 3 times. I did try the dialectic grease but didn't help. But because they are also used as drl's and the vehicle was on the road 24/7. I didn't feel all that bad about their life span. 
What is really odd is that we now have traction control, stability control, abs and tons of air bags but how many cars at night do you see with electo luminescence gauges driving without their all their lights on. And the other thing would be low beams are by far the most important lights on the car. It's critical especially when driving on the highway at night with on coming traffic. Yet so many OEM lights plain suck. Upgrading this kind of light is an area that needs products that work and I have not seen any real standout yet in my experience. Apparently their is a silverstar 2.0 coming.


----------



## Stoner (Jan 25, 2015)

When you say "2 times" do you mean 2 complete revolutions..?? I have a 2015 diesel... Can't see Sh** at night.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You DO realize that the last post was 3 years ago right? Just say'n...........


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I also adjusted my headlights. 2 turns sounds about right. Made a huge difference. I know this is an old thread, but I have used Silverstar Ultra's in the past, and loved them. Agreed, the life on them isn't great. I would typically get 2 years out of them, but have had them fail in shortly over a year. As mentioned before, don't touch the glass.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have a year on my jeep and still good


----------

